# Peddalin' With the Poppies Century



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone doing Peddalin' With the Poppies this coming weekend? It's Bicycle John's Century and Metric Century starting at his Acton shop and going out to Lake Elizabeth and back.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

OK, I'm laughing over this, as stupid as it may sound.

When I first saw this topic on the main page, it only said "Peddalin' With the Poppies..." At first glance I thought it said "Peddalin' With The POOPIES...." I thought to myself, "Geez, first people ask about how to pee while riding, and now this????"


----------

